# Grafikkarte



## Gott92 (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine "simple" Frage. Ich bin leider unwissend was Grafikkarten betrifft und fände es schön, wenn mir jemand eine schlichte Antwort gibt. 

Ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graka, ich habe die Lise der nicht-unterstützten Grafikkarten gesehen (http://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/diablo-iii-nicht-unterstuetzte-grafikkarten)

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte nicht in der Liste gefunden und gehe davon aus, dass ich Diablo3 spielen kann. Ich dachte nur, weil ich unwissend bin, vielleicht ist meine Graka so schlecht und alt, dass sie in der Liste nicht aufgeführt ist, weil Blizzard denkt, dass niemand mehr eine hat. 

Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob ich Diablo3 spielen kann, oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2012)

Du gucken hier: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/download.aspx?name=Diablo-III&id=11243


----------



## myadictivo (20. April 2012)

uiuiui..ati hd3200 ist zwar nicht gelistet, aber zb. die nvidia 6800 (go) aus der liste, dürfte ja imho ungefähr gleiche leistungsklasse sein.
besorg dir doch heute einen zugang zur open beta und guck obs spiel läuft, dann haste was handfestes und keine forumsweisheiten


----------



## Gott92 (23. April 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> uiuiui..ati hd3200 ist zwar nicht gelistet, aber zb. die nvidia 6800 (go) aus der liste, dürfte ja imho ungefähr gleiche leistungsklasse sein.
> besorg dir doch heute einen zugang zur open beta und guck obs spiel läuft, dann haste was handfestes und keine forumsweisheiten



hab ich gemacht, bin ich dann selbst drauf gekommen als ichs erfahren hab  und danke für die nachricht ... aber ich glaube 5fps reichen nicht um das spiel flüssig zu spielen


----------



## JonnyBee (26. April 2012)

Investier doch nen paar euro für ne Graka. Für 50 € bekommste schon eine womit das Game super flüssig läuft.


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2012)

das spiel ist doch recht ressourcenfressend. mein 3,2 quadcore, 8GB ram und ati 6870 kamen stellenweilse ins schwitzen in full hd auflösung.
grade mit hexendoctor und wenn >20 gegner auf der map und viel feuerwerk gezündet wurde. wurde schnell aus den konstanten 60fps mal für ne sekunde nur 15-20 ^^


----------



## JonnyBee (29. April 2012)

Vergiss nich das es ne Beta war. Da kann es auch bei Monster Rechnern zu Fps problemen kommen.Wenn er sich zb. ne Ati 5770 kaufen würde. Die bekommste gebraucht schon fürn 50er. Die reicht sowas von locker aus. Die hab ich in meinem kleinen zweit Rechner drin damit gings auch super


----------



## myadictivo (29. April 2012)

warten wirs mal ab  erinner mich aber auch noch an d2. damals wurde ja auch behauptet, alles mögliche recht simpel gehalten zu haben, damits auf vielen rechnern läuft. trotzdem gabs auf einigermaßen aktuellen maschinen auch kleine ruckeleinlagen 

und wenn die fps nur bei extremen monsterhorden für nen kurzen augeblick unter die magischen 25fps rutschen, kann ich im moment auch damit leben


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> das spiel ist doch recht ressourcenfressend. mein 3,2 quadcore, 8GB ram und ati 6870 kamen stellenweilse ins schwitzen in full hd auflösung.
> grade mit hexendoctor und wenn >20 gegner auf der map und viel feuerwerk gezündet wurde. wurde schnell aus den konstanten 60fps mal für ne sekunde nur 15-20 ^^


Davon habe ich gar nichts gemerkt. Man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass es sich dabei noch um eine BETA handelt und nicht um das fertige Spiel! Vielleicht ist die CPU-Auslastung ja noch nicht mal richtig optimiert.


----------



## Bezzlebub (30. April 2012)

in der beta hatte ich mit ner GT 520 ( ja 19zoll monitor) konstante 60 FPS im kampf wie in WoW auch 25-30 FPS und das alles auf High CPU war mein Quad mit 3,2 GHz Taktung bei 35-50% das ist in ordnung hatte media player,icq,skype,mozilla und andere sachen auf also es lief flüssig und das in einer preisklasse von 50-100 euro


----------



## Takvoriana (9. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> das spiel ist doch recht ressourcenfressend. mein 3,2 quadcore, 8GB ram und ati 6870 kamen stellenweilse ins schwitzen in full hd auflösung.
> grade mit hexendoctor und wenn >20 gegner auf der map und viel feuerwerk gezündet wurde. wurde schnell aus den konstanten 60fps mal für ne sekunde nur 15-20 ^^



Ich nutze in etwa die selbe Konfiguration und hatte keinerlei Ruckler oder Lags. 24Zöller in FullHD.
Aktualisiere Deine Treiber, bzw nehme bei Radeon die Treiber der 11er Reihe. Die 12er Treiber sind buggi bei einigen Spielen. Seit ich die 11er wieder drauf habe läufts wunderbar :-)


----------

